
The Future of Search - adammonago
https://www.thoughtworks.com/insights/blog/brave-new-world-future-search
======
mgodeck
"Meet your new search overlords" lovely! great material that puts our central
focus of web dev into context.

------
heathermalec
I really like the five steps to prepare your organization for the new world of
search.

------
zhangkf
Can not agree more with what Adam said in this content.

------
sarahmariehowe
Excellent read.

------
prarthas
Great read!

